# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Rooney gặp phải tác dụng phụ của việc cấy tóc

## hungneu

*Rooney g**ặ**p ph**ả**i tác d**ụ**ng ph**ụ** c**ủ**a vi**ệ**c c**ấ**y tóc*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Bệnh viện nơi đã cấy ghép tóc cho Wayne Rooney thừa nhận rằng việc mái tóc chuyển màu bạc của anh có thể là một tác dụng phụ thông thường chỉ diễn ra trong thời gian ngắn của quá trình điều trị.*

Báo chí đã đăng tải thông tin ngôi sao Man Utd và đội tuyển Anh chi khoản tiền lên tới 30 nghìn bảng Anh để cấy tóc cách đây vài tháng trong nỗ lực nhằm cứu vãn mái đầu “hói” của mình.



Rooney với mái tóc chuyển màu bạc trong trận đấu cuối tuần trước



Tuy nhiên, trong khi công cuộc chữa trị bắt đầu có dấu hiệu khả quan, thì mái tóc của chàng tiền đạo dường như đã trở nên nhạt màu khi anh xuất hiện trong trận đấu của Quỷ Đỏ hồi cuối tuần trước.

Trước thông tin này, vị giám đốc của bệnh viện nơi Rooney cấy tóc đã tiết lộ rằng “sự đổi màu tóc” này có thể kéo dài một vài tháng. Ông Nadeem Uddin Khan, Giám đốc của bệnh viện Harley Street cho biết: “Không thể đánh giá toàn bộ hiệu quả của việc cấy ghép cho đến ít nhất 6 – 12 tháng.

Toàn bộ quá trình này tương tự như việc cấy ghét một loại cây yêu thích. Trong khi phần gốc rễ tự tái lập lại, thì sự phát triển phía bên trên lại được chắp vá và có thể dẫn đến một vài thay đổi hoặc sự đổi màu. Điều này là hoàn toàn bình thường và nó không hề ảnh hưởng đến kết quả cuối cùng của việc phục hồi sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của của chân tóc”.

Rooney đã bắt đầu mùa giải Ngoại hạng mới bằng việc ghi bàn trong chiến thắng 2-1 của MU trước câu lạc bộ West Bromwich Albion vào chiều Chủ nhật vừa rồi. Và trong khi các fan hâm mộ không còn thấy mái đầu hói của anh, thì họ không thể không chú ý đến việc mái tóc của chàng tiền đạo đã chuyển sang màu ghi sáng.

Nói về việc chữa trị của mình, Rooney tiết lộ trên Twitter: “Tôi chỉ muốn xác nhận với những người ủng hộ tôi rằng tôi vừa trải qua một cuộc cấy tóc. Tôi có nguy cơ bị hói ở tuổi 25, vậy tại sao tôi không làm thế? Tôi rất vui với kết quả khả quan của việc này”.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
tỷ giá ngoại tệ 
tin tức
thoi su trong ngay
bieu do gia vang
tintuconline
ty gia usd 
tin tuc

----------

